

40,000,000 installers and 56 years of work/month. Ninite (YC W08) turns 3. - swies
http://blog.ninite.com/post/34109175942/thank-you-for-using-ninite

======
swies
I'll keep an eye on this thread to answer any questions too. Thanks!

------
lifeformed
Good job! I love Ninite. I only wish I could choose where to install things
though. I like to keep my less-used utilities off my tiny SSD. Or is that in
the Pro version?

------
chemmail
Thanks for all the great work! You've saved my at least 56 years from updating
my autoinstall scrips. I don't need them anymore! Cheers!

------
toomuchtodo
Awesome product, but still waiting on agents to remotely deploy installations
on laptops that never come to a corporate network.

~~~
swies
Glad to hear you like it. An agent option is something we're thinking about.
Right now some people solve this by having a startup script that runs
something like: Ninite.exe /silent c:\ninite\report.txt /updateonly /allusers

But an agent would allow us to build some neat management tools too...

